# FP8 System Request



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

As you may or may not know, I no longer have access to the droid charge. I still however would like to tinker with it.

I am asking for anyone who has the phone and feels reasonably comfortable with ADB/Odin(i can talk you through most of it) to PM me or Post here and let me know when you are free so I can get my hands on the system partition. (thats the /system component)

Thanks!


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Hit me up on XDA if you haven't gotten a reply yet.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Wil


kvswim said:


> Hit me up on XDA if you haven't gotten a reply yet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Will do!


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll dump it when I get time; I need my phone to be functional atm. Actually, I might be getting a spare Charge from a friend soon...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

kvswim said:


> I'll dump it when I get time; I need my phone to be functional atm. Actually, I might be getting a spare Charge from a friend soon...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Thanks  Let me know when you dump it


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

Do I smell another placeholder ROM? Your last one was pretty cool Midnight.

Would the /system partition from a CWM backup of FP8 work?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Tmanschuette said:


> Do I smell another placeholder ROM? Your last one was pretty cool Midnight.
> 
> Would the /system partition from a CWM backup of FP8 work?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


If it gets to me before finals week, sure 

Also, Im not entirely sure if a nandroid would work, but I'd be more comfortable working with the ADB pull.


----------



## Tmanschuette (Aug 24, 2012)

I saw that you got one .

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

